# Home Made Splitters



## negative1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Can you guys post some pics of home made splitters.  I would love to see some of the innovative ideas that haved served users well.

Thanks


----------



## 'bert (Jun 15, 2010)

here is an old picture of mine, it now has a log lifter I will see if I can get a updated picture.


----------



## triptester (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of the style of splitter I built.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 15, 2010)

My late FIL built this.  I re powered it with electric.


----------



## Jim E (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a splitter I built with some help from friends.  I pull it around with my mower and the hydraulics are powered by my larger tractor.  I simply disconnect hydraulic lines to backhoe and connect lines to the splitter.  Everything was surplus except for cyliner, control valve, and lines.


----------



## negative1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry it took so long getting back.  I wanted to have a pic of my splitter.... along with a little backlog of Ash to split.







I need to cut down about 15 more Ash trees so the backlog may grow.

There are some great home builds here!  I really like the John Deere green splitter Jim.


----------



## gandrimp (Jun 27, 2010)

Heres mine






Yeah its tongue heavy.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 27, 2010)

My Grandpa and Brother built this one 20+ years ago. It was a good design when it was built it is way behind the times now. While I still use it it is definitely a pain in the back. It is too low so I am always bent over. It throughs all the wood infront of the axle so you can only split a few logs then have through them out of the way. If it kicked the wood out the back you could just pull the splitter forward from time to time and keep splitting.











Billy


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2010)

This has been making big logs into firewood for a few years now.  Electric start w/log lifter.


----------



## boostnut (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's mine. Started life as a Didier.


----------



## tiber (Jun 29, 2010)

So I guess the big question - anyone want to post plans?


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> So I guess the big question - anyone want to post plans?



What Plans??

This goes here, that needs to be "this" long.  Oooh - a little welding there, cutting here, etc.  Or at least that is how I did it.  But it wasn't my first rodeo either.


----------



## tiber (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright, I'm comfortable with cars and engines - but I'm looking for a howto on making the hydraulics do work. I have zip in the hydraulic experience, so what's the basics of that whole thing? What actually pumps the piston? (I know you're going to say "A pump, silly!" - I'm looking at building one from junkyard goodies, so play along with me).


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2010)

The simple way to get the "basics" is to look at one at the store.  Engine runs a pump (2 stage that your probably not gonna find in the junk yard - and YES - without using BIG HP your gonna need a 2 stage). Tank full of oil supplies engine driven pump (pump is connected to engine via a lovejoy connector). Outbound from the pump to the control valve (the lever you push forward and reverse).  This valve needs to be an open center valve.  What that means is that unless the lever is in a forward or backward position, the oil flows through it - no pressure (or little) and returns to the tank.  This valve will have 4 holes. input - output (to tank) - one to the back of the cylinder to push forward, and one to the front to push it back when the valve handle is moved from the center position.


----------



## tiber (Jun 29, 2010)

We talking lawnmower two stroke or we talking motorcycle two stroke?


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> We talking lawnmower two stroke or we talking motorcycle two stroke?



We talking 2 STAGE - if you are referring to the pump.


----------



## tiber (Jun 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> We talking 2 STAGE - if you are referring to the pump.



Sorry I misread. Stupid question time: I googled for hydraulic piston to try to figure out what I'm looking for. The answer is that there's a million of them all of differing specs. 

What should I be looking for?


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How big of a splitter are you trying to make??  You can consider the components a "matched set".  As an example 4" cylinder/ 5hp engine/11 gpm 2 stage pump...or..... 5" cylinder/ 8hp engine/16 gpm 2 stage pump, etc.

For the cylinder you should first decide what kind of pressure you want to create.  A splitter for 14" lodge pole pine can be built different than a splitter for 48" elm.  Then length - although 24" stroke is probably the most common.  And you will more than likely want the clevis type connector on each end (think draw bar on a yard wagon)


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2010)

This might help get you started:
http://www.motherearthnews.com/shopping/detail.aspx?ItemNumber=3599

Edit:  naaa...never mind - its $30.

Use your google-fu.  I am sure some plans exist somewhere online.


----------



## tiber (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I'm probably going to make something which is driven off one of the cars. My wife will object, but the jeep cherokee she dearly loves has mechanical pulleys for all the accessories so it's a reasonable candidate for MORE BELTS (Then again I just finally got the woodstove settled...)

Anyway if I'm going to make a splitter I'm going to set it up to destroy the world. What's it take to split elm?


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> What's it take to split elm?



I would recommend a 5" ram for elm.  It won't stop and if built properly, you could put a 4 way wedge for the less nasty stuff.  I don't suggest using the wifes jeep for the power plant.  Running a large and more expensive engine to run a splitter is probably not the best bet.  A $25 used 8hp briggs from an old lawn mower will work just fine.


----------



## tiber (Jun 29, 2010)

How do you feel about electric log splitters with four tons of pressure? How many tons of pressure are we talking?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 30, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> tiber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1, I replaced a 4 cylinder gas motor out of a bobcat with a 5hp electric off a rotted compressor and am much happier.


----------



## lazeedan (Jun 30, 2010)

If you don't have a few of the major parts, such as motor, pump, cylinder, valve, and  reservoir. It may be cheaper to buy a used one than to build your own.


----------



## boostnut (Jun 30, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> How do you feel about electric log splitters with four tons of pressure? How many tons of pressure are we talking?



4 tons, USELESS! Don't waste your time or money on it. 15 tons minimum. 

Forget the idea of powering a splitter off a vehicle. Take the advise above and find a cheap used engine if you're on a budget. Mine is now powered by a 5.5 hp honda and it sips gas. Takes well over an hour of splitting to go thru a tank of fuel. Seems like the tank is the size of a shot glass. The initial expense of the engine will be paid back quickly in fuel savings when compared to what you'll spend running the jeep engine.


----------



## Jags (Jun 30, 2010)

boostnut said:
			
		

> 4 tons, USELESS! Don't waste your time or money on it. 15 tons minimum.



I might get flamed for this...but I agree.  I frequently get logs that make my big boy go "what the ....".  I do know that a few have reported favorably towards the little 4 ton electric, but to me it is a kindling maker.  Some of the logs I split would probably bend the beam just by rolling it up on the machine. :lol:


----------



## tiber (Jun 30, 2010)

Your advice is appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## Jags (Jun 30, 2010)

If you are looking for a "typical" splitter with good cycle times that will handle 98% of anything you throw at it, go with a 4" ram and 16 gpm pump and an 8hp engine.

Need more power?  Go with a 5" ram and sacrifice a little cycle time.  Any pumps bigger than the 16 gpm pumps start to get pricey.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 30, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Any pumps bigger than the 16 gpm pumps start to get pricey.



That must be a production thing.  To go from 16 to 22 in a Haldex is 2x yet all the tractor pto pumps are within 20 to 30 bucks of each other from 11 to 40.


----------



## tiber (Jun 30, 2010)

So just getting back to the ram, where the heck do I find an appropriate piston?

I mean I saw a garbage truck last time I was in pennsburg's junkyard, but I think that might be overdoing it.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 30, 2010)

Mine came off an old bulldozer.


----------



## tiber (Jun 30, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Mine came off an old bulldozer.



Yes but you have a blaze king, doesn't that require a cord just to light off the cat?


----------



## Jags (Jun 30, 2010)

Junk yards and steel reclaimers that deal with industrial equip. would be a good start.  Also you might want to look up on the interweb some places that sell used/rebuilt parts for farm/industrial stuff.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Jun 30, 2010)

Our cylinder came from a demobilized die vat at the local rug mill years and years ago. We still have one or two more of the cylinders somewhere in the scrap. I have wanted to build an updated splitter for some time but there have always been more pressing projects to tackle. I'll need to learn to weld again, too. I have never been that good at it but it has been at least 25 years since I have tried.


----------



## gandrimp (Jun 30, 2010)

For a cylinder I got mine from surplus center. https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-7678&catname=hydraulic


----------



## Stihl_WoodBandit (Aug 1, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> So just getting back to the ram, where the heck do I find an appropriate piston?
> 
> I mean I saw a garbage truck last time I was in pennsburg's junkyard, but I think that might be overdoing it.



I would call the results for a 'hydraulic' search in the yellowpages.com for the nearest big city.  If they dont have any used ones for a good price, check out surpluscenter.com.  If you have a Quality Farm and Fleet, TSC, or Rural King around you, check with them.  My TSC sells a 4" bore x 24" stroke x 2" rod (4x24x2) for $240, but 50 miles north at Rural King (ruralking.com) they have the same thing for $169.  And thats a 2500 PSI tie-rod cylinder.


----------



## leaddog (Aug 2, 2010)

negative1 said:
			
		

> Can you guys post some pics of home made splitters.  I would love to see some of the innovative ideas that haved served users well.
> 
> Thanks


Here's mine. The bottem cyl is from a truck dump box. 6inx32in and the top cyl is a 3 i/2 in x 30in. I'm running it on the low flow side of the skid steer but I'm going to run it off the high flow side soon so I can get faster cycle times. High flow side is 30GPM at 3000psi. I haven't found anything it won't split and I just let the skid steer move those BIG ones around to where I can lower the boom on them. I also have a 35ton Husky that I use most of the time but when I get those REALLY BIG ones out comes the Tank. 
It was fun to build and because I used mostly scrap, used and salvage I've got less than $200 in it and most of that is hoses and QD fittings.
leaddog


----------

